# Fab Tattoo Artist 2



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Fab Tattoo Artist 2 is a Other game on racing-games.com which you can you online for free. Fab Tattoo Artist 2 is a game with 5 levels.










Fab Tattoo Artist Features: 
- 15 Demanding Customers
- 50+ Unique Tattoos
- 20+ Colors
- Exclusive Freestyle Mode
- Awesome Face Paint Mode
- Simple Gameplay

You can also play Fab Tattoo Artist on your Mac or PC!
Play online at friv 4


----------

